# WFMAA EXPO & LABAN LARO 2005



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jun 30, 2005)

FYI




> *WFMAA EXPO & LABAN LARO 2005*
> 
> Welcome to the *3rd Annual WFMAA Exposition & Laban Laro!*  This year's prestigious gathering will be held at The Coast Anaheim Hotel, Anaheim, California.  The 3rd Annual Gathering will feature some of the finest FMA instructors in the world.  Come join us and take part in an experience of a lifetime!  Register ASAP!
> 
> ...


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 14, 2005)

FYI-


> Greeting and Kumusta!
> 
> *Corrections:* *the WFMAA Expo & Laban Laro is NOT* the same event as the *Tipunan Sa Disneyland*. In fact, both events are separate events held at different locations. While the Tipunan Sa Disneyland (Hilton Hotel, Anaheim) represents and promotes the International Modern Arnis Federation of the Philippines (IMAFP) and its IMAFP instructors, the World Filipino Martial Arts Association Exposition & Laban Laro is an event representative of various organizations, systems and styles of the Filipino Martial Arts. It is only true that a select number of IMAFP instructors will also be featured at the WFMAA Expo & Laban Laro Masters Seminar Series. Three of the IMAFP instructors are scheduled on Saturday, August 13th.
> 
> ...


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 14, 2005)

FYI-


> *PRESS RELEASE
> July 14, 2005
> *
> *]3rd Annual
> ...


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 14, 2005)

Who will be there?

*WFMAA 2005 Featured Instructors (Masters Seminar Series)

    * Grandmaster Ramiro U. Estalilla, Jr. Fresno, California
    * Grandmaster Conrad Manaois, Los Angeles, California
    * Grandmaster Narrie Babao, San Diego, California
    * Punong Guro Myrlino P. Hufana, Bellevue, Washington
    * Ama Guro Raffy Pambuan, Ocoee, Florida
    * Amang Guro Vic Ferrer, Saskatoon, SK, Canada
    * Master Ariel F. Mosses, Las Vegas, Nevada
    * Master Ed Goco Galang, Las Vegas, Nevada
    * Punong Guro Jon T. Cuenca, Las Vegas, Nevada
    * Master Alex Ercia, Northern California
    * Guro Roger Agbulos, Northridge, California
    * Gat Puno Abon "Garimot" Baet, Pembroke, Florida
    * IMAF Philippines Instructors, Manila, Philippines & Europe**

Special Guest Instructors (Guest only; not instructing)

    * Tuhon Gaudiosa Ruby & PG Gary Ruby, El Paso, Texas
    * Guro Arturo "Dino" Flores, Los Angeles, California
    * Guro Hospecio "Bud" Balani, Jr., Glendale, California
    * Guro Arnold A. Noche, Glendale, California
    * Guro Christopher Turla, Seattle, Washington
    * Guro Jay de Leon, Murrietta, California
    * Guro John McCabe, Moses Lake, Washington
    * Guro Scott Brennan, Friday Harbor, Washington
    * Punong Guro Steven Dowd, Fallon, Nevada
    * Master Apolo Ladra & Guro Bobby Ladra, Pasadena, Maryland
    * ARPI (Arnis Philippines) & IAF (International Arnis Federation), Manila, Philippines *


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 21, 2005)

Greetings-

Last weekend I was in Anaheim, California for two different FMA events.  The WFMAA, hosted by Punong-Guro Myrlino P. Hufana and the TIPUNAN Disneyland hosted by IMAFP and Jay de Leon.  I was one of the special invited guests by PG Myrlino, but I wasnt able to confirm my attendance until the last moment.  Both events had seminars Friday and Saturday, which made it difficult to attend both.  Geographically it would have been quite easy considering both hotels were right next to each other.  

My weekend started Thursday evening meeting everyone at a Filipino restaurant.  I must say that FMAers are no different than any other martial artist out there and are very easily identified by wearing their club t-shirts.  As I was introduced to instructor after instructor, I realized what a motley crew we were.  You might go as far as to say, as a dysfunctional family.  But there was not doubt, that we were family.  I was welcome by many different people and tried to play down who I was because this event was not about me.  I think thing phrase I said most often all weekend was, Just call me Tim.   

The WFMAA event started early at 9:00AM.  There were too many people for me to name or in my case, to remember their names.  Obviously you can tell who was there by the list of the seminar instructors.  After lunch on Friday, I walked next door to the IMAFP event.  I didnt recognize who was teaching, but it appeared to be a Kenpo based system.  I was pleasantly surprised to meet Rey Galang, the author of several books, the latest being Warrior Arts of the Philippines, which I contributed to.    Unfortunately with everything going on I was unable to meet Jay de Leon, the point man, until later the next day.  I did however, get a chance to meet one the of the MT members who was teaching that day, John Jacobo  I must apologize  I dont ever recall meeting him and I think we only know each other through MT but he looked up and said ,Hey, Tim, how are you doing?  I stood there like a deer caught in the headlights.  After I got done wiping the stupid off my face, I had a very interesting conversation with him, and currently, looking a making arrangements to come and visit us here in Buffalo.  

After that I went back to the WFMAA event, and finished the training.  That evening the WFMAA event had a banquet with music and dancing.  The next day started off like the previous at 9:00AM with a slight difference being that the IMAFP instructors were teaching at Myrlinos event.  IMAFP had two representatives , Bram Frank and Adessa.  After their session, I was invited back  by Jay de Leon to the IMAFP event at the neighboring hotel.  I visited there for about an hour watching both Rey Galang and Christopher Ricketts teaching elements of their system.

When I arrived back at the WFMAA event, my favorite person I met that week was teaching, Grandmaster Ramiro U. Estalilla, Jr of the Kabaroan system.  When you first meet this man, you see a scrawny, little Filipino, barely five feet tall.  You may even think ,What is this little guy going to do? Then you see him on the floor wielding a pair of sticks that make a pair of mine look small.  For those who havent seen my sticks they have been know to resemble baseball bats.  This man is amazing with the combination of both grace and power.  
The evening festivities were as equally entertaining as the days seminars.  In addition to a spectacular meal, we had a Filipino dance company come in and give a demonstration, as well as getting PG Myrlino and Ed to participate in the dancing.  We then had an appearance by Elvis.  Had to be there, cant explain it.  We also had award presentations to the seminar instructors and some of their students, which led to what was probably the grand finale of our evening with GM Rameiro promoting PG Myrlino to Associate GrandMaster.    

The festivities that ensued such as drinking and dancing went into the wee hours of the morning.  

The last morning of the weekend event was the Laban Laro.  For the layman, this would be the stick fighting tournament.  I was only able to stay for a small portion of the tournament, but I would say that the ability of the fighters was only matched by their sportsmanship after each and every match.  All in all I think this was a great event and I highly recommend going to next years event.  I plan on being there for two main reasons:  one  Ill be teaching there next year;  two - more importantly, it was an excellent experience which left me with a lot a good memories and a lot of good friends.

On a side note I had a great time meeting the SMAK  STIKS guys. In addition to being great guys the make what I consider the BEST padded stick on the market!

Now for the negative. What was a pain in the ***, besides my flight home, was the fact that the two events were running at the same time. I dont know why these events could not be combined. The IMAFP event had about 20 participants on the first day and 9 on the second. The WFMAA event had 40+ for the weekend. If the two would have been combined, it would have been so much better. In defense of GM Hufana, his event was planned over a year in advance. As far as the IMAFP event, I would have liked to see more of the people from the PI on the teaching bill. In addition if it was a Modern Arnis event as it was billed to be, I would have expected that the Modern Arnis instructors from the US would have been more higher profile individuals. As it was only two people taught Modern Arnis and the rest did other systems.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## John J (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Tim,

We met about 10 years ago at the late Professor Presas & GM Cacoy Canete seminar in NYC hosted by Doug Pierre. I would enjoy the opportunity to come up and share my knowledge of the Ilustrisimo system. The Kenpo instructor is also a senior instructor under Master Gilbert Tenio of DeCuerdas Eskrima. They were presented a knife methods and a blend of FMA & Kenpo empty-hands.  

I too believe that cross promotion/marketing of the events would have benefited the hosts but for whatever reason, diligent efforts were made to identify them as 2 separate events. 

Just for clarification, I believe the Tipunan was billed as an FMA Gathering hosted by the IMAFP. It was scheduled only as a 1-day event. Saturdays workshop was a bonus session for participants who could attend. There were several representatives from Modern Arnis such as Jay Deleon, Bram Frank, Edessa Ramos and Jerome Barber. Tom Bolden was scheduled but could not attend last minute. However, they may have not presented MA material so to speak. 

Yours in the Arts,

John G. Jacobo
www.swacom.com


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 22, 2005)

John J said:
			
		

> Hi Tim,
> 
> We met about 10 years ago at the late Professor Presas & GM Cacoy Canete seminar in NYC hosted by Doug Pierre.



That was a great seminar! Let me know what your schedule is and we'll see when we could get you up here.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 25, 2005)

John J said:
			
		

> I believe the Tipunan was billed as an FMA Gathering hosted by the IMAFP. It was scheduled only as a 1-day event.


This was from a flyer that gave a few of us that it was a Modern Arnis event.


> Aug. 12. 2005 Friday - Modern Arnis symposium


There where also a couple e-mails flying around to suggest that also, If I misinterpreted what the event was then that was my bad.


 :asian:


----------



## Dan Anderson (Aug 26, 2005)

T Hartman said:
			
		

> In addition if it was a Modern Arnis event as it was billed to be, I would have expected that the Modern Arnis instructors from the US would have been more higher profile individuals. As it was only two people taught Modern Arnis and the rest did other systems.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.


Actually, I was one of the first ones invited to teach.  I mis-duplicated Jay DeLeon in one of our first conversations and _didn't get_ I was invited.    Otherwise, I would have happily been there.  I'll be at the next one for sure.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## DrBarber (Aug 26, 2005)

John J said:
			
		

> Hi Tim,
> 
> We met about 10 years ago at the late Professor Presas & GM Cacoy Canete seminar in NYC hosted by Doug Pierre. I would enjoy the opportunity to come up and share my knowledge of the Ilustrisimo system. The Kenpo instructor is also a senior instructor under Master Gilbert Tenio of DeCuerdas Eskrima. They were presented a knife methods and a blend of FMA & Kenpo empty-hands.
> 
> ...


Hello Guro Jacobo,

Thank you for your clarifications with regard to the Tipunan.  The Tipunan was definately advertized as a seperate event from the WFMAA Expo. It was held at the Anaheim Hilton as opposed to the Coastal Hotel where the WFMAA event was staged.  The two events were within walking distance.

Yes, there was a variety of arts demonstrated and taught at the Tipunan and I commend Guro de Leon for taking that approach.  The comparisons and contrasts where wonderful and quite informative for those with a keen eye and receptive analytical skills.  I was very happy to see your instructional program and I learned a couple things that I want to incorperate in my programs here at Erie Community College.  

Dayang Edessa Ramos, Master Bram Frank and myself most definately taught from the Modern Arnis perspective.  As you will recall, my topic was the empty hand translation of the Double Sinawali Drill to empty hand self-defense applications.  Thank you for serving as an uke for a couple of my defenses.

As best I can recall Mr. Hartman was not present at the Tipunan in the Hilton as a guest nor did he participate on the floor.  Of course he did make an appearence on Friday afternoon for about 30 minutes, shook hands with a number of people, including myself and then he left.  Since I was present for the entire program on Friday and know Mr. Hartman very well, there is no doubt in my mind regarding the fact that he did not go out on the floor or train with us.

The mix of arts was a wonderful testimonal to the curiousity and challenge that Professor presented us with in Modern Arnis.  He most certinly included aspects of other Filipino Martial Arts within Modern Arnis.  Some people even protray these different pieces as "Modern Arnis".  He also added aspects of non-Filipino Mart Arts to Modern Arnis.  In effect Modern Arnis is a hybrid or blended martial arts style.  Professor was always encouraging his students to "make it for yourself" as he was obviously doing.  He was a man of his word because he certinly added and revised his approach to Modern Arnis over the years.  He was dynamic, not static in his approach to his creation.  He never told us that there was only one way to do his art.  And it was his art.  But his approach was flexible and broad enough to be quite inclusive of other ways to get the job done.  His "art within your art" approach gave us all ample opportunities to develop and grow within Modern Arnis.  Some people have seen the art as an envelop with all the contents inside.  Other have seen Modern Arnis as a directional guide with numerous options available.  The limitations are based on the individual's own imagination and creativity levels.

Thank you for your post and comments.  They have helped to present the Tipunan as it was planned and carried out by Guro De Leon and his associates.  They did a wonderful job and should be congratulated not criticized because they took a broader view of the martial arts world, particularly in relation to Modern Arnis.  Mono-directional progams have their place and function.  Multi-directional approaches fill another set of niches and should be examined as well.  Neither approach is perfect.  But in the end it is the decision of the organizer(s) as to what direction the event is going to take.  The success of the event should be judged on the merits of the presentations.  The Tipunan was very successful because ALL of the presenters gave their best for the benefit of the overall event.

Sincerely yours,

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 26, 2005)

DrBarber said:
			
		

> As best I can recall Mr. Hartman was not present at the Tipunan in the Hilton as a guest nor did he participate on the floor.  Of course he did make an appearence on Friday afternoon for about 30 minutes, shook hands with a number of people, including myself and then he left.  Since I was present for the entire program on Friday and know Mr. Hartman very well, there is no doubt in my mind regarding the fact that he did not go out on the floor or train with us.



I may have been unclear in my post. I was invited to attend *Saturday's* session that followed Bram's and Edessa's session at the WFMAA event. Guros Galang and Ricketts were presenting.

 :asian:


----------



## LAKANPOPOT (Aug 26, 2005)

Hi Guys!
I have to say that both parties took everything well. Such thing could not happen in the Philippines. But I went to visit the Tipunan and everybody was having a great time. I met John J for the first time. Got to talk a little. John's Knife defense philosophy makes a lot of sense.

One more thing IN the Philippines you would not see the Modern Arnis and Bakbakan group in one room. If you know what I mean. This to me is a positive thing. Unity between two prominent systems. Plus a Lua master who had viscious moves. 

I also got to meet Mr. Hartman at the WFMAA Expo. And I totally agree with his stories of GM Estalilia. 

I would say the most lively and comedic of them all was the session of Gat PUno Baet. He is skilled in his Buno and lubid with some comedy on the side. It was hilarious. He did the same thing in the Tipunan. 

All in all they were both successful events. I do agree that if they were put together that it would have been a better event. I was just happy to be within the presence of such knowledgable FMA practitioners.

Alex Ercia-Kombatan


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 26, 2005)

LAKANPOPOT said:
			
		

> All in all they were both successful events. I do agree that if they were put together that it would have been a better event. I was just happy to be within the presence of such knowledgable FMA practitioners.
> 
> Alex Ercia-Kombatan



Amen!

 :asian:


----------



## DrBarber (Aug 29, 2005)

T Hartman said:
			
		

> I may have been unclear in my post. I was invited to attend *Saturday's* session that followed Bram's and Edessa's session at the WFMAA event. Guros Galang and Ricketts were presenting.
> 
> :asian:


Ok, that clears up everything for me.  I was only at the Friday event at the Anaheim Hilton and was only referring to that event.

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 29, 2005)

DrBarber said:
			
		

> Ok, that clears up everything for me.  I was only at the Friday event at the Anaheim Hilton and was only referring to that event.
> 
> Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


From what I understood, the event at the Hilton was only supposed to be one. To everyones surprise there was also sessions Saturday. The second day only had 9 people in attendance as far as I could tell. Like I said earlier, it would have been nice to see both events combined together! 

I do want to thank Guro Jay for inviting me over as his guest!


 :asian:


----------



## John J (Aug 29, 2005)

Dr. Barber,

The Tipunan was certainly a success no matter how it was viewed. We could only hope that sincerity of Guro Jay's approach to preserving these arts will influence others. 

I am glad participants & non-participants alike found my less than traditional approach to functional FMA beneficial.

Regards,

John J
www.swacom.com


----------



## LAKANPOPOT (Aug 30, 2005)

I agree with John J. He was hospitable even to us who weren't participants. Joking around with everybody. It was the best of two worlds.


----------



## John J (Aug 30, 2005)

Kamusta ka na Alex,

DId you receive my PM? BTW...Roger Agbulos is trying to reach you. Please PM me and I will provide you with his phoone number.

Regards,

John J
www.swacom.com


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 30, 2005)

John J said:
			
		

> Kamusta ka na Alex,
> 
> DId you receive my PM? BTW...Roger Agbulos is trying to reach you. Please PM me and I will provide you with his phoone number.
> 
> ...


John-

did you get my e-mail?

 :asian:


----------



## LAKANPOPOT (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks John and Kamusta!

I tried to PM you. Your box is full. But I did get to talk to Roger last night. 
NO I don't have your email ad. Take care and Ingat palagi

Alex


----------

